# He be the groper.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup.......another female has come forward. Trump is just as bad as Bill Clinton, just not as effective. :anim_lol:

https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-miss-finland-says-donald-trump-grabbed-her-in-2006-210304032.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not surprised at all. Doesn't change my vote.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Not surprised at all. Doesn't change my vote.


Me neither, I already voted for Trump. Question is where were all these women before Trump decided to run for president? I think it's all a bunch of bullshit, myself.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I worked in a Sex Crimes Unit years ago for a while. It's not uncommon at all for females to be sexually assaulted in some manner and not report it or take any action. 

Many do not want the attention, may believe in some way that they might have contributed unknowingly, or do not want to go to trial to seek justice, as well as a host of other reasons. 

It's been my experience, that when a sizeable number of women come forward to make their experiences known, there's a very good reason for it. Many are motivated by the courage of others, and that's all they need for them to come forward. 

For Trump to say that not a single woman is telling the truth, and they are all liars, is beyond belief. From what I have seen and heard of him, and the way he carries / conducts himself, I'd bet the farm and back the women all day long. 

He's as guilty as his hair is weird looking. How much does a spray-on tan go for these days anyway? :watching:


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It just does not make sense to me.
Smells like HilLIARy's dirty tricks, just based on the timing of these attacks.

With Trump having celebrity status, why didn't any of these women sue Trump when he had a tv show?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would need a lot more proof because the Clintons and DNC is involved. The history of dirty tricks, example Herman Cain 4 women claimed sexual harassment. Turned out all 4 were connected to the DNC and the first one filed 3 sexual harassment suits all total and the last one had just received a $500,000 contract from the DNC for her printing company. Neither side has a sterling reputation to support them. The Miss Universe was held back for over 2 months until the debates, other people come forward and say they were there and it did not happen. I honestly don't know who to believe on this


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BS, they come out of the wood work 2 weeks before the election and after Trump exposes Bill as a rapist? A second grader could figure that out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Trump or Clinton?

Just shoot me and get it over with already. :smt086


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Yup.......another female has come forward. Trump is just as bad as Bill Clinton, just not as effective. :anim_lol: ...


Just as bad as Bill Clinton, and also as bad as John F. Kennedy, Franklin D. Roosevelt, and Warren G. Harding.

Although Bill Clinton was more _successful_, having the help of (among others) the Arkansas State Police, he was not particularly _effective_.
For instance, it was much easier to be allowed to fondle a star-struck, twenty-something office intern, than to make many a "home run" with Marilyn Monroe.

Even polio-crippled Franklin D. Roosevelt was a better, more effective, and certainly more successful seducer than ever was The Donald.

But perhaps the overall winner was Harding, who successfully impregnated his toothsome secretary within the cramped confines of the Oval Office's coat closet...while his wife was also in the building.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

According to Steve is seems Un-American *not* to fondle women one is not married to.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> According to Steve is seems Un-American *not* to fondle women one is not married to.....


...Only if you are the President.

For the rest of us, not so much.
Just ask Jean.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Yup.......another female has come forward. Trump is just as bad as Bill Clinton, just not as effective. :anim_lol:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-miss-finland-says-donald-trump-grabbed-her-in-2006-210304032.html


Bill Clinton was not very effective. And what effect he had was not that good.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just as bad as Bill Clinton, and also as bad as John F. Kennedy, Franklin D. Roosevelt, and Warren G. Harding.
> 
> Although Bill Clinton was more _successful_, having the help of (among others) the Arkansas State Police, he was not particularly _effective_.
> For instance, it was much easier to be allowed to fondle a star-struck, twenty-something office intern, than to make many a "home run" with Marilyn Monroe.
> ...


Supposedly, JFK had sexual relations with 42 women while he was in office. That has to be a record. And Billy Boy wanted to be just like him. Go figure.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

And here all this time, I thought the biggest perk of being POTUS was having your own office and having all those cool rugs on the floor and emblems on the wall with the US Govt. seals on them.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Women have always flocked to men of power, just like in nature the females always go to the strongest male they can find.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Women have always flocked to men of power, just like in nature the females always go to the strongest male they can find.


Yup....when I was much younger, I was one of the few kids on the block with a 10-speed bicycle.

I had to beat the girls off with a stick. :smt033


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Yup....when I was much younger, I was one of the few kids on the block with a 10-speed bicycle.
> 
> I had to beat the girls off with a stick. :smt033


I thought you were supposed to use a leather whip, not a stick.............:smt007


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Funny, R rated,


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Only because they were trying to steal the bike.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Only because they were trying to steal the bike.


Naw......I could see the look in their eyes. I was like a big ole hunk of chocolate to them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> And here all this time, I thought the biggest perk of being POTUS was having your own office and having all those cool rugs on the floor and emblems on the wall with the US Govt. seals on them.


I didn't know that every POTUS had a big perk.
Even Jimmy Carter?


----------

